

DEAR FRIEND IN GOD - petenixey
https://github.com/ericf/yui3-gallery/pull/21

======
loeschg
(With great hesitation...) What's the joke here?

~~~
petenixey
It's a commit message written in the style of a Nigerian 419 scam.

Unleashing my inner autist it's funny because although it's extremely
stylistically loyal to the format of the Nigerian scams it's simultaneously
true to the facts of the checkin.

The juxtaposition of conflicting style and content was always a recurring
technique for the humour in Friends. Less extreme but a great example of this
is the episode where Chandler recounts peeing on Monica's leg to relieve the
jellyfish sting: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2-vYNCCBjo>

~~~
loeschg
That makes WAY more sense. Thanks. And +1 for using the word juxtaposition...
or maybe -1. :)

